# Poll: Does your church have traditional or contemporary worship?



## MichaelNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

As a big fan of traditional hymns played on the organ, I'm curious to know if the majority of the people on this forum attend churches with traditional hymns on organ/piano or churches with a band. Last week I went to another church of the Reformed Churches of New Zealand and this church had a piano, organ, a couple of guitars, a flute and a violin (but no drums) playing at the morning service. We have only an organ. So I'm curious to know if the majority of you guys out there on this forum attend traditional or contemporary services. Also, if you have more contemporary instruments like guitars etc, do you also have drums?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 3, 2013)

How about a single instrument (such as guitar) or a cappella. There are some advocates of a cappella psalms on the board.


----------



## jambo (Nov 3, 2013)

A mixture of traditional an modern. We have a piano, drums and either a violin or a wind instrument.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Leslie said:


> How about a single instrument (such as guitar) or a cappella. There are some advocates of a cappella psalms on the board.



Sorry, I forgot about the Exclusive Psalmody churches. As far as I know, there are only 4 in the whole of New Zealand, and all of those are in the North Island (I live in the South Island).


----------



## Mindaboo (Nov 3, 2013)

We do a mixture of traditional hymns and contemporary hymns. We don't sing a lot of praise songs, meaning contemporary Christian music that you hear on the radio. It's more like "In Christ Alone". We have a piano, two guitars, a violin (sometimes), viola, and sometimes a flute. Once in a while we sing a psalm, but not often. There has been some talk about singing more a cappella hymns, but we have yet to do it.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 3, 2013)

We have a mixture.

I try not to think about what I prefer musically. It makes worship too much about _my_ tastes and what worship experiences I prefer, which threatens both God-centeredness and congregational unity. I try instead to advocate for services that are Scripture-driven, whatever the musical style.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 3, 2013)

Trinity Hymnal, Baptist Edition with a Supplemental Hymnal produced last year to which more can be added as the elders desire. Piano for accompaniment.

The preface says that, while it is in no way meant to replace the Trinity or any other hymnal, it includes hymns that have been written by believers in the present as well as the "great cloud of witnesses" of the past.

As for the newer songs, we have Keith and Kristyn Getty (their hymns started the desire to have a Supplemental- particularly "In Christ Alone"), "A debtor to mercy alone" set to Bob Kauflin's tune, "How deep the Father's love for us" (we're singing that today!), "I will glory in my Redeemer," and hymns from Pastors Jeremy Walker (quite a few are Psalm settings), Bill Hughes, and Vernon Higham.

There are three criteria used in choosing a song:

1. "Is it true and edifying to God’s people?"
2. "Is it congregationally singable? (There is a wide variety of spiritual songs in these days that meet the first criterion, but not the second.)"
3. "What topics, subjects, and truths need more expansive praise?"


----------



## KMK (Nov 3, 2013)

Village Community Church leans toward Hymns and Gospel songs, but we don't use a piano or drums. On any given Sunday we may use a guitar, bass, cello, violin, banjo, or a mandolin.


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 3, 2013)

We have anything from a piano and one vocalist to piano, guitars, cello, drums, violin, and flute with several vocalists. We sing traditional hymns from the Trinity hymnal, some psalms from the Book of Psalms for Worship (mostly in our evening worship service), modern hymns like those written by the Getty's, and some contemporary CCM style songs.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 3, 2013)

Similar to what Mindy said about her church. From hymns and piano to newer (ie Gettys) stuff with guitars, violins and occasionally a keyboard.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to add an option about medleys! 10 mins, 15 mins or 20 mins? (15 mins roughly at Wick Baptist).


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 3, 2013)

Organ, hymns, all congregational singing: no choir or soloists.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2013)

Guitar leading and we sing a mix of psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 3, 2013)

We tend to have an acoustic guitar and piano as our "band." We tend to play mostly older hymns that may be uptempo-ed a little or rearranged so they sound less monotonous (or are easier to sing). I think it gives the overall feel of traditional but not in the sense of a good old Sunday morning root-canal.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 3, 2013)

The Poll doesn't appear to have anything that represents our worship if by hymns the OP means uninspired words man wrote to express something to or about God. We sing from a Psalter (the 150 inspired hymns, psalms, and spiritual songs that God wrote) accapella. We don't sing uninspired music nor have any instruments.


----------



## sevenzedek (Nov 3, 2013)

We only have a piano.


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2013)

Today was a good example. Organ, piano, and a brass quintet; a mix of traditional and modern hymns. 

Sometimes something older. Sometimes strings instead of brass (anything from a harp to a guitar). Sometimes just the organ. Rarely some percussion. Rarely a cappella.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm with Randy, we sing the Psalms only with no musical accompanient.

But before I joined the RPCNA I was a member of a PCA church. When I started there we did a traditional service of hymns accompanied by an organ. After I had been there a few years we started to do more contemporary worship with praise music, drums and guitars. I hated it. I grew up on Rock music and I hated it. I actually wrote several letters to my pastor expressing my thoughts and feelings about it and even sent an article I found by Banner of Truth on exclusive Psalmody but none of it made any difference. One service when we where singing some praise chorus, I said to myself, "I cannot worship God this way." That was the last time I ever worshipped there. After several years of going to various chruches the Lord led me to the RPCNA.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 3, 2013)

a piano and 75% psalms and 25% hymns (though some weeks it is 100% psalms).


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 3, 2013)

Piano and organ in the morning with 75% psalms, 25% traditional hymns.
No instruments in the afternoon with 100% psalms
(No voting option matched)


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 3, 2013)

I voted "mixture" because on Sunday mornings we have hymns on piano. However, on Sunday evenings and Wednesdays, our music leader is usually absent, which means that I get to lead the congregational singing. I play an acoustic guitar and we typically sing hymns and often a Psalm, though periodically we'll include a more modern hymn or praise chorus (ie, from the Gettys). My guitar is by no means a band...and if I can't figure out the song (I play by ear) them we'll often sing it a cappella. I really like a cappella singing.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 3, 2013)

The question (*What kind of worship does your church have?*

) appears to have to do with worship, and then all the answers seem to have to do with singing/music...so I am a bit confused and not able to answer the question.

I would hope all of us would be able to say, "The kind where Jesus is the Worship Leader, the Mediator, and the Prophet, and the Sender of the Illuminator, and some other things too..."


----------



## THE W (Nov 3, 2013)

100% EPAS(exclusive psalm and a capella singing)


----------



## Logan (Nov 3, 2013)

Acapella psalms. If you've never experienced it you should check out some of the RPCNA International Conference videos on YouTube. It's an amazing experience.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Nov 3, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> The question (*What kind of worship does your church have?*
> 
> ) appears to have to do with worship, and then all the answers seem to have to do with singing/music...so I am a bit confused and not able to answer the question.
> 
> I would hope all of us would be able to say, "The kind where Jesus is the Worship Leader, the Mediator, and the Prophet, and the Sender of the Illuminator, and some other things too..."



Great point! It is clear, however, from the OP poll that music, not worship, was meant. Such is the danger of contemporizing the experience of church and accommodating the passing whims of a few in the visible church. Our worship at the local church to which I belong is prayerfully done in spirit and truth on the Lord's Day. We rely on the ordinary means of grace, and on many occasions sing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs with grace, making melody in our hearts. Often, to my dismay, it is accompanied by an organ or guitar when our pastor would like us to learn a new tune for and old psalm. It places Christ at the center and object of our worship and involves confession of sin and weekly attention to God's law as a pattern for our lives, looking to Christ for our sanctification. Hope this answers the thread.


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 3, 2013)

To some degree all four, but we are VERY selective of the few "Contemporary" songs used. The "band" is a very small orchestra of strings, brass, and flute twice a month.


----------



## kodos (Nov 3, 2013)

The poll doesn't seem to have a convenient section for acapella psalmody. So like my other brethren in this thread with similar practice, I too will state - singing the inspired words of God found in the 150 Psalms, making melody in our hearts to the Lord!


----------



## One Christian Dad (Nov 4, 2013)

Psalms (Genevan Psalter) and Hymns with Organ accompaniment.


----------



## Andres (Nov 4, 2013)

Logan said:


> Acapella psalms. If you've never experienced it you should check out some of the RPCNA International Conference videos on YouTube. It's an amazing experience.


----------

